# HF 5 ton Electric review - 06/14 update



## Jags (Feb 21, 2014)

About a month or so ago I decided that I wanted an electric splitter for the wood shed.  Its primary purpose would be to resize splits and possibly make some kindling if so inclined (I don't use much kindling for startup, but sometimes I do to refresh a coals only reload).





This was purchased on the interweb during a sale and the use of a 20% off coupon.  Less than $250 to my door.
First impression - solid little sucker.  Very compact.  Actually built better than I was expecting.

There were a couple of specific reasons that I wanted this version when compared to others.  It has an on/off push button switch and a control lever.  Period.  You turn it on and run it just like a real hydro splitter.  No safety switches, no two hand buttons, none of that.  I am a person that keeps one hand on the wood.  I have witnessed too many splits trying to get revenge by shooting out from its splitting position.  I want control.

Operation - as said above - one push button on/off.  One control lever.  I have not measured full cycle time but it is slow (as expected).  I did not intend for this to be a production machine so the slow action doesn't bother me at all.

It isn't quiet, but it isn't loud either.  My dog just looks at it and cocks his head to the side.

It works - the darned little thing has split everything that I have asked of it.  Yes, I probably have a few in the stack that I wouldn't even try but for general purpose it works.  I have used it to resize large splits as well as bust some dimensional rough cut lumber into kindling.

The self retracting ram can be good and bad.  It actually retracts fairly fast.  I find that for kindling purposes I wont allow full retraction and manage that by "feathering" the control lever.

To sum it up...I like it.  I don't have any thoughts of grandeur that this would take place of a full size hydro splitter, but for my purpose it does a dandy job.  It appears to be as solid as any other electric and I have no reason to believe that it shouldn't provide a long and useful life.

I have no affiliation with HF or this splitter other than being an owner of one.  I hope this provides useful to those that may be in the market for a little electric splitter.

I now feel confident that I can split up my splitting block and hang up my axe.


----------



## wahoowad (Feb 21, 2014)

Jags said:


> I wont allow full retraction and manage that by "feathering" the control lever.



Good review. I'm big on the electric splitters. Site user MrWhoopee taught me this quick and easy mod to reduce cycle time when working with shorter wood. I used a 3" length of PVC pipe split down one side and it snaps around the chrome pushrod. I was using a wood block but this way is far better


----------



## Jags (Feb 24, 2014)

That is a nice mod.  The full retraction is required for my resizing splits, its the kindling maker (where you are usually getting it to split very quickly) that I don't allow full retraction.  Its usually only a couple of minutes worth of splitting, so it doesn't bother me much to just feather the lever.


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 24, 2014)

You didn't build your own? Getting soft in your old age.


----------



## Jags (Feb 25, 2014)

Flatbedford said:


> You didn't build your own? Getting soft in your old age.


For 230 bean pods I didn't figure I could build one for that.  I don't have a pump on the shelf small enough so that alone would be a pretty good buck - the pumps they use are a bit unique.  And "small" was important for this one.  I don't really know how to build "small".


----------



## jillybeansisme (Feb 25, 2014)

Please forgive my ignorance, but what does the HF stand for?  What brand/type of electric splitter is this?  I expect to be buying one sometime in the next year along with a little chainsaw (possibly the electric Poulon 14" or 16").  These tools would be for near the house . . . and electric outlet!


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 25, 2014)

Harbor Freight. Their own brand.

http://www.harborfreight.com/5-ton-log-splitter-61373.html


----------



## Jags (Feb 25, 2014)

Yep.  One thing I would suggest in shopping these little units it to look at the actual operation of the machine.  Some are like I explained above and some have extra "safety" measures that require both hands to be in specific places for it to operate.


----------



## dougand3 (Feb 25, 2014)

Jags, think this 5 ton would split 16-20" sweet gum rounds? Nibbling outside is fine with me. A local tree service will deliver them and I said NO!...but was thinking of only having 8 lb maul.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 25, 2014)

dougand3 said:


> Jags, think this 5 ton would split 16-20" sweet gum rounds? Nibbling outside is fine with me. A local tree service will deliver them and I said NO!...but was thinking of only having 8 lb maul.



My four ton electric laughed at me last night when I wanted to re-split half of a six inch sweet gum round. That has been in the shed for four years.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 25, 2014)

Where a lil electric shines is when you are doing that all day or all night load and it is all in the stove and you have that OH CHIT moment when you need one or two smaller splits custom fit to the holes.

No stomping out in the snow or mud trying to swing a maul in the dark. I ain't ever living without one again.


----------



## dougand3 (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks, BB...you bringeth mucho clarity.


----------



## 1kzwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

Liked the one I had until thermal beaker inside fried...but USED it several years. For the price , I got more use than I should have.Upgraded to Swisher 34 ton with 4 way.


----------



## jillybeansisme (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks BB for the info.  I might have to just go over to HF and take a look.  I completely forgot they existed. I don't like their battery operated stuff, but never had a problem with their other electric stuff.


----------



## Jags (Feb 26, 2014)

dougand3 said:


> Jags, think this 5 ton would split 16-20" sweet gum rounds? Nibbling outside is fine with me. A local tree service will deliver them and I said NO!...but was thinking of only having 8 lb maul.


I don't deal with sweet gum, so take BroB's post to heart.  
These are not power monger machines.  If your maul bounces off of a round, these little electrics probably won't be any more successful.


----------



## dougand3 (Feb 26, 2014)

Jags said:


> I don't deal with sweet gum,


You are wise, Jags.


----------



## Jags (Feb 26, 2014)

dougand3 said:


> You are wise, Jags.



Only by dumb luck.  I don't know of any sweet gum around my area.  I just don't get the chance to cut any.  American Elm is a whole 'nuther story.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 26, 2014)

Funny, not in a HAHA way, footnote. Ordered one a couple of days ago. It shipped from South Carolina. Supposed to arrive in Virginia tomorrow but appears to be hung up in Ohio.

"Shipment exception                                                                            GROVE CITY, OH
Unable to deliver under this tracking number - Multiple shipping labels on shipment"

Another BB shipment adventure.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 26, 2014)

It is 388 miles from where it shipped from to my house. It has gone 566 miles to Ohio to get hung up 401 miles from my house.


----------



## Jags (Feb 27, 2014)

Another empty box truck delivering a tiny little splitter???


----------



## johnpma (Mar 3, 2014)

I love mine and so does my back  Good unit for the money. Got mine for $229 out the door. Thanks for the mechanical stop idea


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 3, 2014)

Mine has been sitting at Fedex in Ohio for a week. No response from HF or Fedex.


----------



## Jags (Mar 3, 2014)

I will confirm that during the very cold weather we have had this winter that the little splitter can and will pop a 20 amp fuse on startup.  Just a heads up to those keeping them in cold storage.


----------



## aimee750 (Mar 3, 2014)

Mine originally had a delivery date of 2/28, then 3/3, now it says NA.  This was my first order from HF and hoping I don't regret it!


----------



## johnpma (Mar 5, 2014)

loving this thing more and more....popped a 19" diameter piece of whit oak like a pimple


----------



## aimee750 (Mar 7, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Mine has been sitting at Fedex in Ohio for a week. No response from HF or Fedex.


 
Did you ever get yours?  Mine has been sitting in NJ since the 26th.  FedEx says its HF issue because the shipping label was not attached correctly. 
HF hasn't responded to my emails and when I called this morning they say they have proof of shipping.  I know that!  They are not willing to do anything about the
fact that it has not been nor will be delivered. 
This was my first order from HF and obviously I will not be ordering from them again.  I am going to continue to try to get something for the $232 I paid them.


----------



## velvetfoot (Mar 7, 2014)

Wow, that's a good deal.  I paid more for mine years ago.  Don't use it much though.


----------



## ironpony (Mar 7, 2014)

hey BB the terminal is only a few miles from me, is there anyway I could pick it up? I will gladly and forward on to you. maybe the tracking number and I could get it??


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 7, 2014)

ironpony said:


> hey BB the terminal is only a few miles from me, is there anyway I could pick it up? I will gladly and forward on to you. maybe the tracking number and I could get it??



HF finally contacted me after six emails. Shipping another one supposedly. Since HF is the shipper Fedex will only deal with them on it.


----------



## ironpony (Mar 7, 2014)

if I can help, just yell


----------



## jillybeansisme (Mar 7, 2014)

@aimee750  If you paid by credit card, then I would contact the credit card company and they will reverse the charges back to HF.  Then you could just get what you want elsewhere (perhaps a different model).


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 8, 2014)

They shipped another and the first one is still hung up in Ohio. The replacement is sitting at the local Fedex to be delivered Monday.


----------



## jillybeansisme (Mar 8, 2014)

@BrotherBart  -- Good luck on Monday!  Keep us posted.  What this all tells me is that I need to physically go to HF to buy what I want before I move so nothing gets shipped by them.  Valuable info -- just sorry it was on Aimee's and your experiences.  But I learn from experience!


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 8, 2014)

I have ordered stuff from HF for years and this is the first shipping problem.


----------



## velvetfoot (Mar 9, 2014)

Me too.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Mar 10, 2014)

When I lived in CO, I ordered many items from HF, from lift-gate size to small boxes, and never had a delivery problem.


----------



## Ski-Patroller (Apr 7, 2014)

I bought one of the HF 5 Ton splitters a few weeks ago.   I have to say I am amazed by it.   

I  never really considered one in the past, because I couldn't imagine a 5 Ton unit getting the job done.  We have ski cabin and burn mostly Tamarack and Doug Fir.   Tamarack splits very easily, but Doug Fir is variable, some (including last years batch) is tough and stringy.  We buy most of our wood from the Warm Springs Reservation and the larger logs (24"-36") are typically quartered.    In the past we split everything with a  maul and wedges when required.  One year I rented a 26 Ton splitter to take care of a cord of damp Lodgepole or Ponderosa Pine that we just could not split by hand.   I could not believe a 5 Ton unit would have the moxie to resplit these, when we often had to use wedges.  

I recently read a lot of positive comments about 4 to 7 ton electric splitters, and at the same time replaced our old Garrison stove with a Jotul Castine.  The Castine needs smaller wood than the Garrison, so we were going to do more splitting in the future.   We have several HF Stores locally, so I could see the unit and also wait for a 20% off the "Sale" price coupon.    Based on a lot of positive reviews I went ahead and bought the HF unit.  So far it has performed very well, splitting everything we threw at it, including a few pieces left over from last fall that my son gave up on (using wedges)..   The cycle time is a little slow, but not bad.    I love the size, since I can put it in my garage/wood storage without taking up much space.  In fact we will probably leave it setup all the time to re-split over sized pieces.     At first I wished it was a little taller to keep from bending over so much, but then most of the wood is on the ground anyway, so maybe it doesn't make that much difference.

I will make the short cycle mod to the splitter, since most of our wood is about 16" and it will speed up the operation.

I'll post a follow up review this fall, when we get our next cord of wood in and have to split and stack it.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 7, 2014)

Yeah mine is doing a better job than the 4 ton I have. And the always on switch is a big help. I mounted it on a hand truck for portability and a little more height. It is slower than the four ton but that has to be the way they up the tonnage with the same pump and motor.


----------



## DoubleB (Apr 8, 2014)

I got one a few weeks ago.  Pretty much ditto what others have said.  I split about 1 cord of 12"-18" crotches and rounds of mostly box elder (I'm a begger not chooser yet) that had been sitting 12 months after I had done the easier stuff with the maul last spring.  This got most of it.  I had to just whittle away at a lot of it, though, since it was the ugly stuff, and it took a lot of time.  Some big rounds were easy, while a couple 6" elm rounds were no go until I sliced an inch off the sides and ended up with kindling.

I do find the log cradle to be fairly flimsy for bigger rounds, or even smaller rounds if they push sideways and deflect the cradle while being split.

Didn't take long to come up with the below variation of the ram stop that others have mentioned.  





Just a 2x6 block about 8" long I had laying around.  The block just sits on the rail and then wedges between the handle guard plate and the retracting log pusher thingy part whose name I can't think of.  It's nice because I don't have consistent wood lengths, so I can place the block either sideways (5.5 inch) or lengthways (8 inch) to stop the ram at the position that gives the least clearance and cycle time for whichever round I'm splitting.  Next time I'll probably cut a 2x4 about 10 inches long to give more options.  My only concern is if the return spring is too stiff whether that would mess with the handle guard over time, but it doesn't seem to be a problem yet; I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## Gareth96 (Apr 16, 2014)

Crap.. my buddy's been trying to sell me a lightly used one for $200.. guess I'll make him an offer...


----------



## JustTom (Apr 16, 2014)

Jags said:


> I have no affiliation with HF or this splitter other than being an owner of one.  I hope this provides useful to those that may be in the market for a little electric splitter.



Thanks for that.  I've been looking at different splitters back and forth between pto and gas, and after reading decided what the heck.   Waited until I got a flyer for a sale and then heaped a 25% coupon on top so got it for $219 delivered.   I still don't understand how something that weighs that  much could ship for $6.

I appreciate the mention of one handed operation. Not having used anything but a maul, I wouldn't have known some are 2 handed.  Easy enough to put together, although I will mention that I had to use vice grips to get fluid cap off 1st time.  Paint in threads made it too stubborn for flimsy allen wrench included or even a beefier one.  Works fine after that, and I saw in reviews that stuck cap is common complaint.

Did my few tests of red oak, ash, and even a stubborn gnarled pine that maul kept bouncing off of.  Ash was at least 24" but I threw it on the flimsy table to try anyway and it couldn't do it until I busted it into thirds.  After it did everything without a hitch.

I may or may not eventually want something bigger, but for now it's fine, and with the saved $$$ bought a very clean older 372xp last week.

tom


----------



## Jags (Apr 16, 2014)

I am glad it helped.


----------



## JustTom (Apr 16, 2014)

I do have a noob question on it.  lt calls for AW32 fluid.  Went to tsc thinking it shoud be easy to find, especially since they have a very similar looking one.  Instead I got a lot of jugs with "iso" on them with much larger numbers on them and nothing with aw or 32.

So after going home to read up on what it all meant, I think I got the lingo now to know tsc didnt have any that grade.  So can I mix heavier fluids (like ISO 68) with the aw32 already in the splitter or do I need to either find aw32 somewhere else or drain it and refill with a higher graded fluid if that's all I can find.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 16, 2014)

Home Depot has aw32.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Power-Care-1-gal-AW32-Hydraulic-Oil-AC99G32/203001387


----------



## DanCorcoran (Apr 16, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Home Depot has aw32.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Power-Care-1-gal-AW32-Hydraulic-Oil-AC99G32/203001387



It says on Home Depot's website, regarding their AW32, "This 1 gal. premium oil is ISO 32...", so it sounds as though TSC really didn't carry the equivalent oil.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 16, 2014)

Here is a viscosity chart. 

http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/viscosity-charts/


----------



## Jags (Apr 16, 2014)

What is commonly referred to as "universal hydraulic fluid" is typically right in range of the ISO 32 weight.  It is all I have used for years.  Heck - it says "universal" right on the jug - it must be good.


----------



## JustTom (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks, I think that chart was what I found that told me aw=iso.  Yes, I see the hd universal is aw32, but try as I might, I can't find anything on the tractor supply "traveller" universal.  It just says 10w30.  I'll just stop by hd.   


On the other question, can you mix different
 weights of hf in a splitter, or always must use same? 


It's funny, I've had a jd tractor with a fel for years,  but they don't use the ratings systems.   I just go get hygard low viscosity and I' m set.   Funny a tiny splitter would give me more grief.


----------



## johnpma (Apr 17, 2014)

has anyone run this splitter off a small generator? I'm going to be hauling wood out from the back side of my property I'd much rather do all my cutting and splitting there and leave the mess there too


----------



## Gareth96 (Apr 17, 2014)

Toward the end of this video they use a generator on a similar splitter.  I'd guess as long as the generator is rated for at least 15 amps you should be good.


----------



## Jags (Apr 17, 2014)

JustTom said:


> On the other question, can you mix different
> weights of hf in a splitter, or always must use same?


The Universal stuff and what is in your splitter is compatible as far as I know.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 17, 2014)

From a Troy Built splitter manual:

*Use an approved hydraulic fluid. Approved fluids
include Dexron® III / Mercon® III automatic transmission
fluid, a 10 Weight AW hydraulic oil or Pro-Mix™
AW-32 Hydraulic Oil*


----------



## Ski-Patroller (Apr 17, 2014)

From a Troy Built splitter manual:

*Use an approved hydraulic fluid. Approved fluids
include Dexron® III / Mercon® III automatic transmission
fluid, a 10 Weight AW hydraulic oil or Pro-Mix™
AW-32 Hydraulic Oil*




FWIW, Harbor Freight says you can use AW-32 or Dextron, but not to mix them.   AW-32 is cheaper at Home Depot, and it is already in the HF unit, so I just bought an additional gallon.  Should out last me and the splitter.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 17, 2014)

Jags said:


> I now feel confident that I can split up my splitting block and hang up my axe.


I've been having a moral debate with myself over this very issue.  I'm proud of the very good aim I've re-developed (for probably the third time in my life) with my maul and sledge over the last couple of years.  I was actually getting to the point where I was starting to get picky about where the splits would land after whacking them off the round, always finding new challenges to add to the game.

I'm sure my skill has deteriorated in the year since I bought a hydro splitter, and knowing this I'm often filled with the urge to get out the maul and go at a few rounds.  Unfortunately my schedule and my bad shoulder (which actually wasn't bad before I got back into wood heating...) usually keep those sessions with the maul very short.


----------



## johnpma (Apr 21, 2014)

spent the day out back Sat cutting up some of the many trees down from past winter storms. My son and I ran a  load thru the splitter in just over an hour. My back is loving this thing more and more

Two modifications on the horizon, gonna modify it and put a lift kit on it, and make a new longer handle


----------



## C6pilot (Apr 22, 2014)

I bought the HF 5-ton about 6 weeks ago. It was adequate for what I wanted to split but it suddenly developed an oil leak from the actuator lever. I got 1/2 cord split before it leaked. So now I'm waiting to see if my local HF gets one in with this weeks shipment. I got it for $209 + tax after using a 25% coupon. Thankfully, I'm within the 90 day warranty. If they offer me the extended warranty I may bite although an employee told me their warranties are only good if they're on the original receipt. They used to offer them up to 30 days after the sale, but I'm outside that anyway.

Before it failed it ran pretty well. I split some wet beach and ash up to 10" x 18" without any issues until I got to a crotch etc. Then it takes some extra planning. Having a small axe handy helped keep things moving. When it comes to larger rounds it helps to split it down a side or 2 first and then it has no problem splitting the rest down the middle. Before it started leaking I was actually considering making or buying a 4-way blade. My thinking was, once it starts to split it should have no problem starting 2 smaller splits if the blades are set back a little. Now I'm thinking maybe I don't want to try pushing it.

I too specifically chose the HF model over the other similar brands because of it's 1-handed operation. I don't like the idea of not having my hand on or guarding the log in case it starts to slip. The log shelves may seem light duty at first but I found them to be quite adequate for the size logs this is meant to handle. If you drop a huge log on it, and it bends, well then I guess you should be glad it saved your foot from getting the full force of something too big for it.

I think the speed it just fine for what it is. You're not going to break any records unless you consider how much weight is left in your wallet. I didn't see anything that came close to $209 new.

This little electric splitter makes me less weary about spending more money on a larger electric splitter next time (or this time if they offer a refund instead of replacement). I really wouldn't mind having a Ramsplitter HV16-4 converted to 220v. Then I wouldn't even have to lift the larger rounds off the ground.


----------



## HDRock (May 7, 2014)

I have split all my wood for the last 3 years with my 7 Ton, , HF 2 speed, going to put on a foot switch , for power button very soon


----------



## HDRock (May 7, 2014)

Well that 5 ton has some decent sized wings on it


----------



## WriteNoob (May 8, 2014)

HDRock said:


> I have split all my wood for the last 3 years with my 7 Ton, , HF 2 speed, going to put on a foot switch , for power button very soon
> 
> 
> View attachment 132801
> View attachment 132802



Just wanted to say 'cool'.  Apparently, I've reached some sort of limit on likes?  Odd, since I tend to be too antisocial to reach limits in those types of areas.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 8, 2014)

WriteNoob said:


> Apparently, I've reached some sort of limit on likes?



It's five in three hours. Over twenty in seven minutes just was too much daily from some folks and was creating a real problem. That would bust the Facebook like limit pretty soon.

Yep, there really is a Facebook like limit.


----------



## HDRock (May 8, 2014)

WriteNoob said:


> Just wanted to say 'cool'.  Apparently, I've reached some sort of limit on likes?  Odd, since I tend to be too antisocial to reach limits in those types of areas.


Yeah , I dislike the like limit thing 
Came up with a very Simple solution for the momentary Splitter switch.

Pic 1, squeeze the trigger for clamp pressure twice, motor is on, runs continuous , Pic 2, squeeze the release lever once, motor is off , clamp stays put


----------



## DanCorcoran (May 9, 2014)

HDRock said:


> Yeah , I dislike the like limit thing
> Came up with a very Simple solution for the Splitter switch.
> 
> Pic 1, squeeze the trigger for clamp pressure twice, motor is on, runs continuous , Pic 2, squeeze the release lever once, motor is off , clamp stays put
> ...



I'm confused.  My PowR'Kraft, which is very similar, has the green power button as well as a lever on the back end of the splitter.  Moving the lever half way gives you half power, all the way gives you full power.  The spring-loaded green button is either on or off.  I'm not sure what you are referring to as the "trigger" and why pushing the green button twice does any more than turn the motor on and off twice.  Are the two units that different?


----------



## Jags (May 9, 2014)

DanCorcoran said:


> Are the two units that different?



There are a few variations of the same basic machine.  Some have intermittent power switches that you have to hold down for the motor to run.  Others are on/off switch.  Yours is a one handed operation, the other style is a two handed operation (I would assume as a "safety" thing).


----------



## DanCorcoran (May 9, 2014)

Jags said:


> There are a few variations of the same basic machine.  Some have intermittent power switches that you have to hold down for the motor to run.  Others are on/off switch.  Yours is a one handed operation, the other style is a two handed operation (I would assume as a "safety" thing).



Mine is two-handed.  You must hold down the green button (which turns on the motor) with one hand and then, using your other hand, pull the lever on the back either half way or all the way to start the ram.  Both are spring-loaded, so letting go of either stops the show.  If I clamped my green button, then I'd have one hand free to hold the round, but I wouldn't want the motor running continuously, so I'd be clamping and unclamping the green button every split.  Doesn't seem like much of a labor saver on mine, but maybe HDRock's is different.  

In any event, I learned long ago that I'm way too stupid (inattentive?) to bypass safety devices.  Sooner or later, I regret it if I do.


----------



## Jags (May 9, 2014)

Ahhh - misunderstood.  I was thinking yours had the on/off switch, not the momentary switch.  Mine is of the one handed variety and I like it because it allows me to have a hand on the wood being split.


----------



## C6pilot (May 9, 2014)

HDRock said:


> Yeah , I dislike the like limit thing
> Came up with a very Simple solution for the Splitter switch.
> 
> Pic 1, squeeze the trigger for clamp pressure twice, motor is on, runs continuous , Pic 2, squeeze the release lever once, motor is off , clamp stays put



 Well, that's one way to go. I like cheap/handy solutions.


----------



## HDRock (May 10, 2014)

DanCorcoran said:


> I'm confused.  My PowR'Kraft, which is very similar, has the green power button as well as a lever on the back end of the splitter.  Moving the lever half way gives you half power, all the way gives you full power.  The spring-loaded green button is either on or off.  I'm not sure what you are referring to as the "trigger" and why pushing the green button twice does any more than turn the motor on and off twice.  Are the two units that different?


The trigger I am referring to is on the clamp, for clamping pressure


----------



## HDRock (May 10, 2014)

DanCorcoran said:


> Mine is two-handed.  You must hold down the green button (which turns on the motor) with one hand and then, using your other hand, pull the lever on the back either half way or all the way to start the ram.  Both are spring-loaded, so letting go of either stops the show.  If I clamped my green button, then I'd have one hand free to hold the round, but I wouldn't want the motor running continuously, so I'd be clamping and unclamping the green button every split.  Doesn't seem like much of a labor saver on mine, but maybe HDRock's is different.
> 
> In any event, I learned long ago that I'm way too stupid (inattentive?) to bypass safety devices.  Sooner or later, I regret it if I do.


That momentary switch /button is just an added safety feature someone thinks I need.
The ram on mine will return with motor running.
I could tear it apart and replace the momentary switch With a regular on off switch But it wouldn't be snow and water resistant.
I could also wire it, always on, and plug the splitter into the 20 amp footswitch I have, but the clamp  works,  and oh so simple.

My lawn tractor had a safety switch that would not allow me to back up with the blades engaged.
First day,  eliminated that


----------



## HDRock (May 10, 2014)

Jags said:


> Ahhh - misunderstood.  I was thinking yours had the on/off switch, not the momentary switch.  Mine is of the one handed variety and I like it because it allows me to have a hand on the wood being split.


Exactly what I'm talking about, a free hand to guide my wood


----------



## dafattkidd (May 27, 2014)

Jags, thanks for the review. Very helpful, I'm pretty sure I'm going to get one of these. Here's my question: I have some hickory, beach and fir to split. I'm pretty sure it will handle the fir no problem. I'm not confident it's going to handle the hickory. My maul just bounces off these rounds. What do you guys think? I gotta get this stuff spilt. I was going to rent a splitter, but if this HF splitter can handle it, I'd rather pay a little more and own a useful tool. What do you think? Thanks.


----------



## Jags (May 27, 2014)

There is a good chance that if the stuff ain't splitting with a maul - it might not split on the 5 ton unit either.  It is pretty impressive what the little bugger will do though.  No way that I can confirm yes or no, but it has gone through stuff that I questioned...


----------



## dafattkidd (May 28, 2014)

Thanks, Jags. I think I'll pull the trigger. If it sucks I'll send you some hate mail and negative feedback on your moderator status.


----------



## Jags (May 28, 2014)

dafattkidd said:


> Thanks, Jags. I think I'll pull the trigger. If it sucks I'll send you some hate mail and negative feedback on your moderator status.



You wouldn't be the first.


----------



## HDRock (May 28, 2014)

dafattkidd said:


> Jags, thanks for the review. Very helpful, I'm pretty sure I'm going to get one of these. Here's my question: I have some hickory, beach and fir to split. I'm pretty sure it will handle the fir no problem. I'm not confident it's going to handle the hickory. My maul just bounces off these rounds. What do you guys think? I gotta get this stuff spilt. I was going to rent a splitter, but if this HF splitter can handle it, I'd rather pay a little more and own a useful tool. What do you think? Thanks.


My 7 ton split the Hickory I had. 
Having some kind of hydraulic splitter is much much better than having none


----------



## dougand3 (May 28, 2014)

HDRock said:


> Having some kind of hydraulic splitter is much much better than having none


I'm starting to think that. Just got 1/2 cord of 18-24" hickory...12# maul and dirty, sludgy hydraulic oil in arms makes for slow going.


----------



## Jags (Jun 4, 2014)

A minor failure has happened.  The "click to on/click to off" push button power switch has failed.  It will no longer click to on and stay on, so now it acts as a momentary switch (only on if you hold it on).

I can't say that this really hurts my feelings.  I did not like that switch from the beginning as it is impossible for me to operate with a glove on.  This will now prompt me to put a proper on/off switch on the unit.  Pics to come as I get to the project.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jun 4, 2014)

I had a small leak..for years.  Took off end cover and tightened hydralic line nut.  I think it fixed it.


----------



## Jags (Jun 5, 2014)

Good news, the switch did not fail.  It was an adjustment issue.  From the factory the switch had been installed in a manor that just barely protruded from the box enough to allow the switch to work properly.  A loose plastic retaining nut allowed the switch to go inboard the one billion of an inch it took to render it useless.

Finding the issue:




Adjusting the nut back several turns (white nut internal to box):



Note the push button safety guard (the silver part outside of the box).  That is the part that wont allow for operation with a glove on.

Fixed: (I cut that part off )




Back up and running with my mod - priceless.


----------



## Gareth96 (Jun 7, 2014)

Anyone notice any significant difference between the 5-tons out there.. Home Depot vs Lowe's vs HF?  My local Lowe's has the Blue Hawk, wondering if it's any different than the one/ones discussed here so far?


----------



## Jags (Jun 9, 2014)

I think the biggest difference between most is the method of operation.  Some have the two handed "safety" features and others are simply on/off.


----------



## johnpma (Dec 19, 2014)

was at HF yesterday here in Mass they had the 5ton electric for $279.99 and were offering 25%off if anyone is interested


----------



## billb3 (Dec 19, 2014)

I got what appears to be the exact same splitter from TSC on sale for $199.00 two years ago.
I've had a pine split break the switch so now it is on all the time any time it is plugged in and I broke the original handle which has been replaced by a threaded rod .
I have three rounds it wouldn't split.

Using it on the ground or on a picnic table isn't ideal and some day I might get to make a comfortable height table for it but it sure is nice to be using in the garage on a rainy day.


----------



## johnpma (Apr 7, 2015)

started splitting wood I cut last fall last night............fired up the 5 ton unit and in about 40 min I had 1/2 cord split.......love the splitter


----------

